# Objective Review: AudioFrog GB25 2.5" Midrange



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Data is up:
http://medleysmusings.com/afgb25/



Overall, I really am impressed. Lots of bandwidth from such a very small driver.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Love all your reviews! I can't tell you how much I've learned over the years lurking your threads.

hrmmm. That sounds creepy doesn't it?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice and informative review as always…NICE driver!!!!

Looks like it will play even lower then the AP-NZ3... and in a smaller package as well.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Those look very nice. I am unimpressed with the mids in the Focal KX3 and I bet these would beat the crap out of them. Should fit in the same hole too. May have to order a set.


EDIT: Wow those are pricey!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I did some paper analysis the other day comparing this option to a few others. I won't get in to the specifics but I will say that one such option was the Scan-Speak 10f variants. The thing I love about the 10f drivers is their smooth polar response. I mean, it's impeccable. My 'sheet analysis' concluded these GB25's would have more output based on Sd and linear xmax. So then I was left to wonder how well the frequency response would measure off-axis on these. In regards to FR, I give the nod to the 10f but that's only a slight nod and really isn't a big deal because the polars of both are very good. But my paper analysis lined up to the results on the low end. Then you look at the dimensions and it makes the GB25 even more impressive because it's 1/2" smaller in OD counting the screw tabs but if you wanted to pair it next to a tweeter right next to the flange, that OD is effectively then nearly an _inch_ smaller than the 10f. 

It kind of puts things in to perspective; especially for those who are trying to eek out as much performance as they can for a small install location. That's what really impresses me: the output and polar response and all in a very small footprint.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a feeling Andy's goal was to make these easily installed into pillars. With that said, the size and performance is pretty amazing.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the review on an interesting driver!


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice. Now you are making rethink my system. Probably won't change but something to think about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

indeed. I could see these being used in a lot of systems thanks to their small footprint and wide bandwidth. I was really impressed by that.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

ErinH said:


> indeed. I could see these being used in a lot of systems thanks to their small footprint and wide bandwidth. I was really impressed by that.


They are going in my car. Pillars with GB10/GB25. The driver itself is small, but, the accompanying mounting flange and grill make it look like a 4" driver. Kind of big. If you want a smaller looking pillar, my suggestion is to mount the driver and build your own grill.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool thank you ErinH!
I can confirm I tried as low as 170hz /24db and they were still ok in a .2L box on reasonable volume.
Now I prefer them crossed a bit higher (3/400 I don't remember), safer, louder, since I just didn't need as low.
Added to pillars placement, I suspect they were also made for doors, upper part.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your contributions man! Great write-up. 

"The frequency response measurements below are on-axis (0 degrees) and off-axis (15, 30, 60 degrees), measured at 2.83v/1m."
..Makes me want to try a rude/crude measurement of some GS42 coaxial Frogs that are coming. Just for giggles. Also with your GB40 review and measurements in mind. 

These little 2.5's do look like quite the pillar-potential. No more bulbous pods, right!  Clean and crispy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

be careful with 'crude measurements', Scott. PM me to discuss if you want... don't want to go OT here.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ErinH said:


> be careful with 'crude measurements', Scott. PM me to discuss if you want... don't want to go OT here.


Certainly. And most definitely it'd be for my own jollies. Nothing I'd publish. But very much I'd like to learn about and from it for the sake of academics. I'll give you a shout at some point.. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> They are going in my car. Pillars with GB10/GB25. The driver itself is small, but, the accompanying mounting flange and grill make it look like a 4" driver. Kind of big. If you want a smaller looking pillar, my suggestion is to mount the driver and build your own grill.


Ah, but it looks like, unless I'm wrong, the chrome trim ring is the part that holds the grill and it's not too large compared to the full flange. So if the big flange could be omitted, but still use the trim ring with the bend tabs, you might be able to still use the frog grills for a slick finish without the larger OD. Maybe flush that chrome trim ring into the pillar somehow, using your own baffle(s) or recessed baffle.

If so, that'd be another big advantage for this slick little 2.5 driver. The actual chrome trim ring to which I refer is 3-9/16" OD.. That's not much larger than my NVX tweeters! That's special.


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

From your reviews the Audiofrog stuff sounds pretty impressive. I'm running 11 year old Seas drivers that still impress me everyday. Are the Audio frog drivers available now? How do I get to audition them in the Philadelphia area? I read of folks referring to the cost of them being expensive but I can't find any pricing on them.

Hearing is believing ......


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Qmotion said:


> From your reviews the Audiofrog stuff sounds pretty impressive. I'm running 11 year old Seas drivers that still impress me everyday. Are the Audio frog drivers available now? How do I get to audition them in the Philadelphia area? I read of folks referring to the cost of them being expensive but I can't find any pricing on them.
> 
> Hearing is believing ......


Don't know about dealers local to you, but Crutchfield.com carries them--

AudioFrog: car speakers, subwoofers, and crossovers


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Finish Line Auto Salon
3125 New Jersey 73, Maple Shade Township, NJ 08052
Finishline | Auto Salon
(856) 779-8200

Per the Audiofrog Dealer Locator


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

EAllen said:


> Finish Line Auto Salon
> 3125 New Jersey 73, Maple Shade Township, NJ 08052
> Finishline | Auto Salon
> (856) 779-8200
> Per the Audiofrog Dealer Locator


I actually work in South Jersey and have driven by the place.

Thanks.


----------

